
The Creepy Line Trailer (YouTube) - utopcell
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqlDtjnwyPA
======
utopcell
Although I haven't seen it, this seems to be an interesting documentary: This
was a very motivated crew to build a case against Google and Facebook. If
there is any sort of proof for their claims, they would had found it. If not,
the documentary itself stands as proof against itself.

